# Avira Rescue-CD kann für Linux benutzt werden

## YPenguin

Die Überschrift sagt es im Prinzip schon: Obwohl möglicherweise nicht beabsichtigt kann die Avira-Scan-CD auch für EXT-Partitionen verwendet werden um nach Malware zu suchen. Es liegt daran, dass die Anitivir Rettungs-CD auf Linux läuft.

Die Benutzung ist zudem kostenlos.

----------

## py-ro

Ja, so seit 15 Jahren oder so.

Im Westen nichts neues.

----------

## YPenguin

Komische Reaktionen bekomme ich hier. Alle dauergenervt oder wie?

----------

## bell

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Komische Reaktionen bekomme ich hier. Alle dauergenervt oder wie?

 Nix für ungut. Avira ist nicht open-source und ist nicht wirklich Gentoo-relevant. Grundsätzlich ist das Thema Antivirus für ein vernünftig gewartetes Linux nicht wirklich von Bedeutung. Ein Antivirus für Linux scannt auch nur nach Windows-Viren. Daher hört sich die Meldung eher nach einem lahmen Werbe-Versuch an.

PS: Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob Avira dazu gehört, aber viele Antiviren-Live-CD's (wie zB. Kaspersky) nutzen als Basis sogar Gentoo-Linux.

----------

## YPenguin

Wine wäre aber schon ein Grund sich für Windows-Malware zu interessieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Wine wäre aber schon ein Grund sich für Windows-Malware zu interessieren.

 

Das erinnert mich an: http://archive09.linux.com/feature/42031

----------

## kurisu

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Wine wäre aber schon ein Grund sich für Windows-Malware zu interessieren.

 

Eher nicht. Für den Fall, dass ich mir über Wine tatsächlich Malware zuziehen sollte, welcher Schaden soll da bitte entstehen? Sämtliche Windows Apps laufen in der Regel in eigenen Wine Prefixes. Wie soll auf diese Weise mein System kompromittiert werden? Mein eigentliches System ist durch vernünftige Rechteverwaltung davor geschützt. Und im allerschlimmsten Fall, d.h. wenn ein Virenscanner für Windows positiv anschlagen sollte, genügt ein rm -rf für das jeweilige Verzeichnis und ich installiere das Windows Programm eben erneut, wieder in einem Wine Prefix. Gleiches gilt natürlich für ~/.wine.

Dass du hier unangenehm angegangen wirst, dürfte v.a. der Tatsache geschuldet sein, dass die allermeisten, die hier schreiben, schon länger bei Gentoo sind, deine Informationen bzw. Probleme trivial erscheinen.

----------

## musv

 *kurisu wrote:*   

> Mein eigentliches System ist durch vernünftige Rechteverwaltung davor geschützt.

 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux.Encoder.1

Gut, das Ding nutzt eine Lücke in einem Shop-System aus. Dann gab es noch den Spaß mit Copy+Paste und durch CSS versteckte Kommandos:

http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste

Damit könnte man ohne Probleme zumindest das Home-Verzeichnis verschlüsseln und hätte dann einen ähnlichen Effekt wie bei Locky. Wir hatten das Thema auch hier schon mal im Forum. Aber ich finde den Link nicht mehr.

Btw. der Thread gehört eigentlich ins Diskussionsforum.

----------

## YPenguin

@kurisu

Oder es liegt an einem unfreundlichen Klima.

----------

## py-ro

Oder das dies hier ein Support Forum nicht und der Thread so gar nichts mit Support zu tun hat.

----------

## YPenguin

@Finswimmer (oder alternativer Moderator)

Bitte den Thread bei Gelegenheit in das allgemeine Forum verschieben. Danke.

----------

## Finswimmer

Moved from Deutsches Forum (German) to Diskussionsforum.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich kann das Klima hier mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen auch nicht unfreundlich finden. 

Von daher ist alles cool, solange man Fragen zum Thema Gentoo stellt und gewillt ist, ein klein wenig mitzudenken oder wenigstens darlegen kann, warum man das im Einzelfall gerade nicht getan hat oder das nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war.  :Smile: 

----------

## kurisu

@musv

Damit hast du natürlich recht. Allerdings zielt das nicht speziell auf Wine ab, was ja die eigentliche Fragestellung bezüglich meines Posts dargestellt hatte.

@YPenguin

Der Ton hier ist in der Tat zeitweise grenzwertig. Zwar ist das nichts im Vergleich zu Zeiten, in denen ich nur stiller Mitleser war, dürfte aber noch immer viele Neulinge abschrecken. Gentoo ist eben in erster Linie ein System für Nonkonformisten. Im Besonderen natürlich für Leute aus der Tech-Ecke und den Naturwissenschaften, zuweilen aber auch für Spinner wie mich aus gänzlich anderen Disziplinen. Eben speziell, entweder es sagt einem zu oder eben nicht.

@cryptosteve

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Solange ein veritables Anliegen nebst Basiswissen zu Gentoo besteht, wird die Person i.d.R. auch ernst genommen.

----------

